# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Spindle của Nam CNC đang sở hữu!!!

## Nam CNC

Người ăn không hết , người lần không ra, gì thì gì chứ spindle em hơi dư, chưa chơi spindle TQ bao giờ nhưng Nhật, Ý hay DIY thì có đủ, nếu không tính những con em đã bán thì cũng 5,6 con gì đó không nhớ.
----- Elte của Italia, 1.4Kw, ER 25, 4 bạc serie 7xxx C , 30000rpm, giải nhiệt gió, con này đứng đầu bảng của em.



-----Shin-oh, japan, 4.5kw, dùng collet YCC20, 10300rpm, 2 bạc 7xxxC và 1 bạc 6, giải nhiệt gió



-----1 con Diy , đầu cắt japan, nut ER20 của germany, động cơ 3600rpm japan, 1.1kw, lên 6000rpm hay 8000 rpm thoải mái, nhưng bạc đạn nó có sống thọ hay không em chưa biết, giải nhiệt gió, độ rung thì cực êm ( công nhận em canh cũng may mắn thiệt, anh em nào muốn biết canh sao cứ hỏi em hehehe)







----- thêm vài cái đầu cắt japan để dành diy tiếp.




------ Còn thêm cái spindle motor kéo của mitsubishi 8000rpm nữa, 2 con air bearing 110000rpm, ATC , ngày mai chụp tiếp pót tiếp nha.... nhiêu đây hứng nước miếng cả xô.... hahaha.

----------

anhcos

----------


## writewin

ghét ghê mai chụp con spin đang nằm chận cửa chống chuột nhà em cho anh Nam them chơi, he he

----------


## Lenamhai

Tẩy chay ngay mấy tên dìm hàng nhá, 
lúc cần khát khao ER20 mà không chịu show 
Giờ mới xuất trình là sao
mai mốt qua tui eo cho uong cola nữa chỉ có vodka thôi nhá NAmCNC

----------

duonghoang

----------


## anhcos

Muốn có hàng chỉ có cách nhảy vô kho của hắn rồi lục đại mới được, phải nói là bác Nam sở hữu rất nhiều món đồ chơi độc đáo, chỉ có thiếu rượu thôi...

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

@Lenamhai, chịu chơi với em không.... có dư 1 cái đầu cắt ER20 kìa, đổi lấy cái mâm cặp be bé 4 chấu san ou của anh nhé

----------


## Mr.L

Haizzz T_T

----------


## CKD

Cái cái này có phục vụ được cho project CKD đang theo đuổi ko vậy đại ca Nam CNC

----------


## phuongmd

Có chiếc ngon nhất trong bộ sưu tập trên mình đã đưa vô bộ sưu tập của mình ròi.
Nếu xét về giá trị, chiếc này nó đã làm ra chính nó rồi. Nhiều lúc thấy thuơng nó quá vì chạy bền bĩ kẽo kẹt đến gần 1 năm nay mà nó vẫn cứ như ngày nào.


Nói chung là hàng của nam_cnc thì pmd rất có trách nhiệm để đưa nó lên tầm cao mới.
Rất ổn, chất lượng phản ánh uy tín và kỹ thuật của con người bán hàng.

Còn riêng chiếc này:

Thì không hiểu ông chủ cứ ôm nó làm zì zợ? Mà hỏi lại ko bán á?
Bán mua luôn nhá.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Mr.L

A Phương ơi con đó em zăng zõng chịu lì ở nhà a ấy luôn òi mà ảnh chưa bán nữa ah anh ^^ hjchjc

----------


## Lenamhai

Anh kết Elte Er25 rồi đổi hôn??? kaka

----------


## phuongmd

MờRờLờ với anh Huy ơi, muốn mua phải dìm hàng chứ lại cứ vớt hàng thì hắng sẻ làm bộ ko bán đâu.
Để em dìm cho phát nè:
Chiếc của mình công suất 2.4kW, tốc độ max 14.300, khi gia công tua thấp 2000rpm cắt Alu vẫn mát... phay nhôm mà nó ra phoi như kiểu CNC công nghiệp chứ không ra phoi bé tí thế kia đâu.
Còn chiếc đó chỉ hơn của mình là colet ER thôi. Con Rhinoh đi thì con đó mới được lên ngôi đó.

SHow hàng cho ngưởng mộ luôn nà:

----------


## Nam CNC

Đừng nói nữa anh Phương ơi, em mà biết thế đừng có mơ em bán cho anh con đó nhé, vì có thông tin còn 3 con mới keng nên em mới bán luôn, ai dè 3 con mới đó vừa mắc, vừa to mà còn không tìm ra collet và nut nữa chứ. Bó tay.... tiếc quá, mai mốt buồn buồn muốn bán, nhớ là em luôn thu mua lại nhé.
      Còn mấy ông kia đừng có mà ham hố, không đời nào Nam CNC này bán đâu, nó là bảo bối kiếm xèng của em đó.
      Ông CKD này, mấy hôm nhắm tới nhắm lui, cái máy của anh có cắt được mấy cái chi tiết nào đâu , to quá vượt hành trình rồi, còn be bé thì qua đây, anh chơi 1 lớp 2mm luôn thể.


       Ây da, ông Phương này đi sau mà gia công đỉnh dữ dằn vậy ta, nhờ spindle của em nè.

----------

